# Peacock with concave stomach



## Derpfish (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a male BiColor whose stomach is shrinking and he's lost all color. He's still active and eating normally. Is this a fungal infection?


----------



## Derpfish (Jul 26, 2012)

forgot to mention: ammonia and nitrite are 0, nitrate is < 10, tank is 125 gallon and been running for 2.5 years. Fish are fed NLS only.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I would guess internal parasite. Alternatively, if your stocking is less than desirable, the fish could be stressed, bullied, etc., to the point of not getting enough nutrition along with expending what energy it has in eluding the bullies.
So, what's your stocking list and tank dimensions?


----------



## Derpfish (Jul 26, 2012)

the tank is 6 ft, 125g. very little aggression.
stock:
1 male lithobates
1 male steveni taiwan reef
1 male blue dolphin
1 male red empress
1 male yellow lab
1 male bicolor
1 male flavescent
1 male cobue
1 male ngara
1 male red shoulder
1 male unknown hybrid
1 male german red
4 syno petricola


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The fish are all of similar size? Did this fish, or any others lurk just under the surface or behind heaters, intakes or other equipment?
If no, I'd remove the fish to a hospital tank and treat with Tetra Parasite Guard as directed. Following the treatment (and a large water change), keep the fish in the hospital tank for another 7-10 days to further recuperate and hopefully bulk up a bit. Add the fish back to the main tank during a water change and if possible, a change in aquascape.


----------



## Derpfish (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm almost positive that it's not an injury. His behavior is pretty normal. I was hoping it was a fungal infection since those are pretty easy to treat, but I'm beginning to think it might be parasitic. I'm debating whether or not to euthanize. I don't want to spend money on meds that may not help.


----------



## mhertzfeld (May 19, 2012)

If you have no where to QT the fish and don't want to spend money on meds for your big tank then it is probably best you just pull it and send it on its way. From what I've researched and witnessed, it seems there's a slim chance of getting them back to normal after coming down with a sunken belly. However, it will probably be a number of months before it actually dies.

Since I've started keeping fish I've seen this twice. Both times with Ngara Flametails for some reason (not at the same time). The fish behaved like it was shy but I never saw any aggression towards it, in fact it was mostly ignored by the others in my tank. I tried treating it in a QT tank for 3 weeks with metro but never saw any improvement. After keeping it in QT for a month I took the risk and added him back to the tank since I needed the space to grow out another fish. He lasted three or four more months until he died. I watched closely and none of my other fish became sick during that time. However, I probably should have just put him down after QT didn't work.

I ended up replacing him a month or so later with another Ngara that I found at an auction. **** my luck the fish had a sunken belly when I bought him and didn't notice and since it was an auction I could not return it. Must be something about Ngaras. I've had the fish for about 5 months now and other than the sunken belly he seems fine. Again, I should really just take him out and put him down but I like him too much. Just hoping that what he has doesn't spread. If I'm out and a see another Ngara available and healthy I might buy the healthy one and put down the sick one.


----------



## OldCoot (Feb 23, 2013)

What is the best/most humane way to dispatch a fish?


----------



## mhertzfeld (May 19, 2012)

"What is the best/most humane way to dispatch a fish?"

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=263914


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

OldCoot said:


> What is the best/most humane way to dispatch a fish?


Usually a mixture of clove oil and water to anesthetize the fish. The addition of vodka to the mix will euthanize the fish.


----------



## Derpfish (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, he finally died, a few days ago. Unfortunately it looks like a few others from this tank are in the early stages of this parasite infection. I am trying medicated food to see if that helps. http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-suppli ... ticks.html


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

"Sunken Belly" is a tough one. In my experience, fish at the bottom of the pecking order develop this over time. Does not neccessarily mean that they have an internal parasite. Once I notice a sunken belly I usually isolate the fish and feed smaller amounts 3-4 times a day. in 50% of the cases they go back to normal. The other 50% survive and do well but always continue to show a sunken belly. I have yet to deternime why a fish with a sunken belly does not recover even though they are free of parasites and feed normally. I have a yellow lab that has been this way for a few years, I just can't seem to get his belly back to being rounded, or even straight.


----------



## cprogress (Apr 10, 2013)

I currently have an albino sunshine with a sunken belly. I noticed it on him a few months ago but never paid any attention to it. He is a shy fish and always feeds at the bottom. I figured that he wasn't getting enough food. Now, I placed him in a qt tank and I will see if i can fatten him up in the next few weeks. He is behaving normal. I am trying a metro treatment first and see if he recuperates.


----------

